# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Rigel I [Atlas I, Baltic Kristina, Anastasia V, Stena Baltica, Skandia, Bore I]

## Apostolos

Σήμερα μου είπανε ότι ο Γιώργος Βεντούρης αγόρασε ένα πλοίο απο την Τουρκία (!!!!)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστός (για ακόμη μία φορά) ο Απόστολος !!!

*ΕΔΩ* μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την επίσημη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας,

*ΕΔΩ* αλλά και *ΕΔΩ*, μπορείτε να δείτε δύο φώτο του πλοίου από το γνωστό μας site του Σουηδού.

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ αξία δίνουμε τελευταία στους γείτονες. Τέτοια βαπόρια γουστάρω να τα βλέπω στον Περέα...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Tι RIGEL και κουραφεξαλα!! BORE I, built @ OY Wartsila AB, Turku, #1199, 1973! Sorry, αλλα με 2 τσιμινιερες το εβρισκα πιο τζαμι!! Αλλα ας το εχουμε εδω, εστω και με τη μια!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Συγγνώμη φίλε Finnpartner, ...αλλά αφού έτσι το λέει (RIGEL) η εταιρεία στην ανακοίνωσή της, τι μπορώ να κάνω εγώ ???  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ειπα εγω οτι φταις εσυ? Απλα ψαχτηκα λιγο, γιατι δεν αναγνωρισα το ονομα! Τοσα χρονια Bore I το εβλεπα στο fakta! Thanks που ανεφερες την αγορα!!! Πολυ χαιρομαι που το βουτηξαμε απο τους γειτονες!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μιά φοβερή και ιστορική φώτο του Πλοίου, δίγμα ναυπηγηκού γούστου και ομορφιάς! Μακάρι να μας είχε έρθει ποιό νωρίς...

Picture 330.jpg

Φώτο του J. Isomaki στης 14/04/1979
Ευχαριστούμε τον κο. Π. Λελέκη για την προσφορά της φώτο

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/bore_I_1973.htm

----------


## marina

πραγματικό αριστούργημα!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πανέμορφο RIGEL σήμερα το πρωί στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Μετά απο ένα βάψιμο κοντά στα όκια και την ίσαλο, ήρθε η ώρα της πετρέλευσης απο το Δ/Π CYTHNOS. Όπου νά 'ναι ετοιμάζεται για δράση στη γραμμή Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο. Απλά πανέμορφο!!!
Rigel and Cythnos on 13.05.2008.jpg

----------


## kalypso

ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φότο μπράβο βέβαια βοηθάν και τα υπέροχα χρώμματα του *ΒΕΝΤΟΥΡΗ* επιτέλους μετά από καιρό είδαμε και ένα βαπόρι να αναβαθμίσει την γραμμή τέλειο αχ αχ μπράβο :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Το ψηφίζω ώς ένα απο τα ομορφότερα που κυκλοφορούν

----------


## sea_serenade

To OpenSeas το δίνει Μπάρι-Δυρράχιο στις 08.06.2008 με ώρα απόπλου 23:00. Για να δούμε. Εμένα μου αρέσει πάντως να το βλέπω στην Ηγουμενίτσα, έστω και δεμένο. Πραγματικά πανέμορφο βαπόρι. Μακάρι να μην έχει την τύχη του ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ και να παραμείνει στον στόλο του Βεντούρη για αρκετά χρόνια.

----------


## sea_serenade

Απόψε άναψαν και τα φώτα του πλοίου. ¶ρα ετοιμάζεται σιγά σιγά να μας αποχαιρετίσει για Δυρράχιο.

----------


## marioskef

Και θα είναι μια πραγματική αναβάθμιση για την γραμμή της Αλβανίας

----------


## sea_serenade

Έχω βγάλει και καλύτερες φωτό στη ζωή μου, μη βαράτε.....Ξέρω, η ανάλυση είναι τραγική αλλά απ' το τίποτα, καλή είναι κ αυτή.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΣΤΟ BARI ΕΧΤΕΣΕικόνα1117.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Φοβερός! Ευγε
Τι όμορφο...
Δέν το βάζει Κυκλάδες να κάνει θραύση?

----------


## sea_serenade

Από σήμερα το πρωί στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Να ευχηθούμε καλό χειμώνα???

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραίος ο sea serenade ευχαριστούμεεε :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Aπο την Τριτη το πρωι κανει παρεα στο Rigel και το Αthens στο παλαιο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs
rigel 1.jpg

rigel 2.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου CORFU σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ.....*

----------


## Νικόλας

> Aπο την Τριτη το πρωι κανει παρεα στο Rigel και το Αthens στο παλαιο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs


ωραίος ο φίλος τέλειες καλά αυτή η πλώρη του Athens όλα τα λεφτά

----------


## parianos

Εχω μια απορια γιατι αυτο το ωραιο πλοιο Rigel δεν το βαζει στις Δυτικες Κυκλαδες ο Βεντουρης, εσεις τι λετε; Δεν του ταιριαζει σε αυτο το δρομολογιο; Φυσικα δεν εχω δει πως ειναι μεσα στους εσωτερικους χωρους αν του ταιριαζει στο δρομολογιο....

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Bασικα πολυ θα ηθελα να το δω Πειραια!! Απο τοτε που το πρωτοειδα στο Fakta, πριν κατι χρονια, το θεωρουσα ομορφο. Με τις 2 τσιμινιερες, ακομα πιο ομορφο! Που να ηξερα τοτε, οτι θα ερχοταν κατα δωθε μερια!! Συμφωνα με το Fakta, εχει μπολικα κρεβατια (432) και 540 γραμμικα. Το μεγεθος ειναι απο τα ιδανικα, θα ελεγα για τα νησια. 127m. Σχεδιο εδω, Εσωτερικες φωτο, εδω (Skandia 1981-1983), εδω (Anastasia V/ Windward Pride 1996-1997), εδω & εδω (Baltic Kristina 1997-2007).

----------


## esperos

Η  διαφορά  είναι  ότι  το  πλοίο  ανήκει  στον  Γιώργο  Βεντούρη  που  δραστηριοποιείται  στην  Αδριατική  και  όχι  στον  Βαγγέλη  τον  Βεντούρη  που  δραστηριοποιείται  στην  ακτοπλοΐα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Πάσο, αλλα μην ξεχνας, οτι ειχε τον Πηγασο εδω καποτε. Δεν θα του ειναι τα νερα αγνωστα....

----------


## Νικόλας

και όχι μόνο τον πήγασο είχε και άλλα το θέμα δεν είναι ότι δεν γίνεται είναι ότι δεν θέλει άμα ήθελε θα το έιχε ξανακάνει

----------


## Leo

> Aπο την Τριτη το πρωι κανει παρεα στο Rigel και το Αthens στο παλαιο λιμανι τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs
> rigel 1.jpg
> rigel 2.jpg


Θά ήθελα άλλη μια φορά να πώ ένα ευχαριστώ, δημόσια, στον φίλο μας CORFU για την συνεχή παρουσία του στο φόρουμ και τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει απο την Κέρκυρα και την Ηγουμενίτσα. Να είσαι καλά φίλε, ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Ellinis

Nα πως ήταν το αρχικό σχέδιο για το Bore I και πως ήταν όταν ολοκληρώθηκε. Προσωπικά μου αρέσε καλύτερα με τα 2 φουγάρα, έμοιαζε με μικρογραφία liner.

bore1.jpg
Πηγή: ferry guides

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Δεν το συζηταω!!!! Τελειο ηταν με 2 τσιμινερες!! Κριμα που αφαιρεθηκε η 1η... Εστω και Dummy!

----------


## sea_serenade

Φωτισμένο απόψε το βαπόρι (και με την τσιμινιέρα του) παραμένει περήφανο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Ξεκινάει δρομολόγια Μπάρι - Δυρράχιο στις 17-12-2008 βάση ForthCRS

----------


## sea_serenade

Ας τους πει κάποιος οτι το όνομα του πλοίου είναι RIGEL και ο τύπος του είναι PASSENGER!!!!

Vigel.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

σκουρια έπεσε στο θέμα 
άντε να βάλω μια φώτο από το ΜΠΑΡΙ η οποία είναι από το φοβερό ρεμέντζο του πλοίου(άυριο ΜΑΛΛΟΝ οι άλλες:mrgreen :Smile: 
P3180667.jpg

*!!!ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ !!!!
*

----------


## DimitrisT

καλό μήνα, πολύ ωραία η φωτο φίλε Νικόλα,σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε DIMITRI 
και επειδή το σκέφτικα και είπα ότι αύριο θα βαριέμαι να βάλω τις υπόλοιπες τις βάζω τώρα χαχαχ:mrgreen: πάμε να τις δούμε!!
P3180655.jpg
P3180656.jpg
P3180658.jpg
P3180659.jpg
P3180660.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

και η συνέχεια 
P3180661.jpg
P3180662.jpg
P3180663.jpg
P3180664.jpg
P3180666.jpg
:mrgreen:ΤΕΛΟΣ:mrgreen:

----------


## DimitrisT

:Very Happy: :mrgreen: καλά έκανες και τις έβαλες τώρα.Μπράβο πολύ καλή δουλεία και πάρα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο.σε ευχαριστώ, να σαι καλα.

----------


## vinman

Ωραίος ο Νικόλας!! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο ρε Νικόλα! Φανταστική δουλειά!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Νικολα για αλλη μια φορα αψογος!!!!!!Ομορφο βαπορακι!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
έχω και άλλη μία όχι και τόσο καλή όμως ! :Very Happy: 
P4010450.jpg

----------


## polykas

_Μπράβο Νικόλα για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες σου.¶ντε με το καλό να το θαυμάσουμε και στην δεξαμεννή στις 15/5._

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μπράβο φίλε Νικόλα πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!Όπως είπε και ο φίλος polykas θα το δούμε στην μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από τις 15 μέχρι τις 17 Μαΐου.*

----------


## Νικόλας

ευχαριστώ παιδιά !!
ναι άντε να έρθει αλλά δυστηχως έρχετε όταν εμείς αρχίζουμε πανελλίνιε :Mad: ς και ήλπιζα να κάνω καμιά βόλτα στα γνωστά λιμέρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Φοβερή η δουλειά του ΝΙΚΟΛΑ για 1000στή φορά. Αυτές τις μέρες το παπόρο βρίσκεται στην Ηγουμενίτσα, δεμένο δίπλα απο την ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΡΑ και απ΄ότι άκουσα ετοιμάζεται να κατηφορίσει προς Πειραιά μεριά για service etc.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το RIGEL μαζι με το APPOLON στην Ηγουμενιτσα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Ο Φίλιππος επιβεβαίωσε τα λεγόμενά μου και μάλιστα με χειροπιαστές αποδείξεις γιατί αν περιμένατε απο μένα ...........σωθήκατε!!!!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Ετσι πρεπει.Ο ενας να συμπλειρωνει τον αλλον.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To ομορφο RIGEL στην ηγουμενιτσα ξημερωματα

IMG_2304.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Βen όμορφη η φωτογραφία σου.Aυτή την στιγμή το πλοίο βρίσκεται κοντά στην Λευκάδα και έρχεται για καλλωπισμό.Ορισμένοι ,ας ετοιμάσουν τις μηχανές τους, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο δεν το βλέπουμε και συχνά._

----------


## Νικόλας

αχ έρχετε το πάπορο αλλά δεν θα με βρεί εκεί(μπορεί δεν ξέρω ακόμα:-D)
ας επλίσουμε να δούμε καμία φώτο απο εκείνους που θα είναι κοντά !! :Very Happy: 
BEN ΩΡΑΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!
ξέρουμε περίπου τι ώρα θα φτάσει ??

----------


## Leo

Μπήκε στο ΣΔΘΚ Πειραιά απο νότια. Με μιάμιση ώρα θα είναι σε απόσταση "βολής"  :Very Happy: , όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε.... 

rigel.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Έπεσε το Μύκονος το πρωι και μπήκε το όμορφο καράβι στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη..._

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία ωραία περιμένω να δώ καμιά φώτο μιας που δεν μπορώ να πάω :mrgreen:
(αν υπάρχει)

----------


## polykas

_Έτοιμο να πέσει το πλοίο από την δεξαμενή._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

RIGEL στο bari χθες το πρωι

rigelbari.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> RIGEL στο bari χθες το πρωι
> 
> rigelbari.JPG


Πολυ καλη  φωτο απο τον ξενιτεμενο Ben Bruce.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό είναι βάποραρος..... μ αρέσει πάρα πολύ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια φωτο για τον μερακλη Leo και TSS APOLLON


IMG_6996.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Συμπαθητικο και πολυ ομορφο καραβι.Ευχαριστουμε για τις φωτογραφιες μπεν

----------


## Νικόλας

O Bαπορας στο ΜΠΑΡΙ
Leo for you !!:mrgreen:
P9060653.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Το περίμενα, για μένα είναι βαπόρι με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης. Ένα ποστάλι στολίδι!

----------


## Νικόλας

καλά που να το δείς και μέσα ε καλά παιδιά χωρίς πλάκα είναι ΦΟΒΕΡΟ!!

----------


## nickosps

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο καράβι! Ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Αυτό είναι βάποραρος..... μ αρέσει πάρα πολύ


Φυσικα και ειναι Βαποραρος! Wartsila built!! Με 2 τσιμινιερες, μ'αρεσε περισσοτερο ομως...

----------


## Νικόλας

κατά τις 4 συναντιόμασταν μέρα παρά μέρα
αλλά εδώ είμουν τυχερός διότι από το κούνημα που φάγαμε εκείνη την μέρα είπα να πάω στην γέφυρα να πάρω λίγο αέρα βγαίνω έξω στην αριστερή βαρδιόλα και τσούπ να το  :Very Happy: 
P8300612.jpg
Υ.Γ είναι πριν αρχίσει το καλό μετά είδαμε και το δαίδαλος αλλά ήταν πέρα των δυνατοτήτων μου να βγάλω φώτο :mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

μόλις τώρα το έμαθα !!(ούτε το τηλ δεν προλαβα να κλείσω:mrgreen :Smile: 
σύμφωνα με τις πηγές μου το RIGEL ξεκινάει αύριο για τα πάτρια εδάφη του ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ για την επισκευούλα του !
οπότε αν μας έρθει θα το δούμε και αυτό από κοντα

----------


## ΑΙΓΑΙΑΣ

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΣΤΟ Ν.Μ.ΔΡΑΠΕΤΣΩΝΑΣ. ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΟΥΝ...

----------


## Apostolos

Τρέεεεχουμεεεε!!!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχα δεν πήγατε ακόμα ??
τρέχετε τωρα !!!:mrgreen:

----------


## Νικόλας

RIGEL σε μια συνάντηση με το ΑΘΕΝΣ 
είναι λίγο μακρυά  :Very Happy: 
P8290608.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Ν.Μ.Δ * *28/10/2009.

Αφιερώνεται στον φίλο Νικόλα...*

polykas4-.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

πω πω πω αυτά είναι !!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !!
απ όσο ξέρω θα μείωει εδώ για αρκετό καιρό οπότε έχουμε όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά μας ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Μια φωτογραφια αυτου του πραγματικα ομορφου βαποριου στην Ηγουμενιτσα την πρωτομαγια.
P1011631.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*Ενω καποιος αλλος φορουμιτης φωτογραφιζε απο ψηλα εγω δυστυχωςops: τραβηξα μονο την αρχη τις αποκολησης του αναμεσα απο τα αλλα πλοια...*
*RIGEL λοιπον ετοιμο για αναχωριση απο ΝΜΔ με προορισμο Δυραχιο Αλβανιας...*
*Για τον Νικολα κ τον Leo...*

PC091613.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

Το RIGEL (όνομα και πράγμα) απο απόψε στο Παλιό Λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας. Καλώς το δεχτήκαμε!!!!

----------


## CORFU

Kυριακη το πρωι στην Ηγουμενιτσα
rigel.jpg
για τουs φιλουs απο την Ηγουμενιτσα :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

ooo καλώς τον !!
Πολύ ωραία φώτο ενός όμορφου βαποριού !
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλησπέρα στους φίλους. Το RIGEL στις 21/03/2010 στη Ηγουμενίτσα. Χαρισμένες σε Νικόλας, CORFU, dokimakos21, Sea_serenade, polykas, Apostolos & Φίλιππος Αιγιο 

RIGEL 01 21-03-2010.jpg

RIGEL 03 21-03-2010.jpg

RIGEL 07 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή για την αφιέρωση.Ο βαπορας βέβαια πανέμορφης όπως πάντα. Μπράβο.

----------


## Leo

Επειδή είμαι λάτρης αυτού του πλοίου, το θεωρώ ένα αριστούργημα ναυπηγικής (για τα μάτια μου πάντα), θα σου πω κι εγώ Παντελή ένα ευχαριστώ για τια όμορφες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο γνωστό group Ferries of Southern Europe γράφτηκε ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε. Μπορεί κάποιος να μας επιβεβαιώσει ή όχι? Μήπως απλά έγινε μεταβίβαση σε κάποια θυγατρική?

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/grou.../message/19698

----------


## Νικόλας

δεν πιστεύω κάνενα μπέρδεμα θα έχει γίνει εκεί στο συγκεκριμένο site ...

ας το δούμε στο Μπάρι 
P3310215.jpg

αφιερωμένη στον φίλο panteli και Leo ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

εεε να και ο ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ της αλβανίας !!
RIGEL 
P8210258.jpg

φίλε Leo για σένα ! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε Νικόλα, ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Θα ανταποδώσω σύντομα

----------


## Leo

Νικόλααααααα σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ! Ένα βαπόρι χάρμα οφθαλμών.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

RIGEL [BARI Port-summer 2010]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvZBD2UHXkU

----------


## DeepBlue

Ο φίλος SEA PILOT ξαναχτυπά με ένα ακόμα πολύ ωραίο βίντεο από ένα πανέμορφο βάπορα.Μας είχαν λείψει τα βιντεάκια σου καλέ φίλε.Να'σαι καλά. :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

RIGEL 21/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε Νικόλας, SEA_PILOT, DeepBlue, Leo, Apostolos, Appia_1978, CORFU & Φίλιππος Αίγιο :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

RIGEL 08 21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

Rigel σε μια μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση απο το Μπάρι
P8210255.jpg
πότε θα την κόψω αυτή την κολόνα δεν ξέρω....ένα σωρό φότο μ χαλάει:twisted:

*για τον φίλο panteli και τους φίλους του πλοίου !*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νικόλα. Και με την κολόνα η φωτο είναι υπέροχη. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

είμαστε έτοιμοι για αναχώρησηηη !:mrgreen:
P8210250.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

μέχρι το πρωί και αυτό θα έχει φτάσει λυβίη  :Very Happy: 
να το προσέχετε !!!!

----------


## Νικόλας

απ ότι βλέπω στον ρουφιάνο έχει πιάσει καλές ταχύτητες !
αυτό το βαποράκι είναι φτιαγμένο για Αιγαίο τέρμα !όμορφο,με χώρους,με αρκετά καλό γκαράζ και δρόμο μέχρι 18 μιλάκια αυτά είναι !

----------


## gpap2006

Πραγματικά θα ήτανε στολίδι για τις Κυκλάδες αλλά και για Ικαροσαμία ίσως. Αλλά πού τέτοιο πράγμα..

----------


## Νικόλας

είναι ρίσκο εδώ που τα λέμε....και εκεί που είναι έχει τον κόσμο του και τώρα το καλοκαίρι κιόλας έχει πολύ κίνηση η γραμμή του οπότε δύσκολα για Αιγαίο !
έγω θα ζώ όμως με ένα όνειρο τρελλό... (ο θρύλος να....εε συγνώμη παρασιρθικα :mrgreen :Smile:

----------


## Marioukos

img_3000.jpg Ηγουμενιτσα 27-11-2012  :Tears Of Joy: 
Πραγματοποιεισαι κατι μπαλωματα με λαμαρινες πρυμα το διαστημα που βρισκοταν στην Ηγουμενιτσα... Ειχε κατι τζαμακια στα μπαλκονια και τα εκλεισαν με λαμαρινες...! Εφυγε σημερα η για να αντικαταστησει το Bari η για να ενεργοποιηθει λογω γιορτων....

----------


## CORFU

και μια φωτο απο την αλλη οψη
ploia 002.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

και εδώ στην ίδια θέση που μας το δείχνει ο Βαγγέλης παραπάνω, από άλλη γωνιά...

IMG_7375.JPG

Για τον Βεντουρολάτρη Νικόλα

----------


## sylver23

Με βγάζεις  από τον κόπο  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## despo

Σημαία Κύπρου έχει σηκώσει το πλοίο, ενω η ονομασία του είναι πλέον Rigel 1. Πάντως με εξαίρεση το Ιονίς, έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι μη 'κοινοτικές' σημαίες απο τη γραμμή Μπάρι - Αλβανίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σημαία Κύπρου έχει σηκώσει το πλοίο, ενω η ονομασία του είναι πλέον Rigel 1. Πάντως με εξαίρεση το Ιονίς, έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι μη 'κοινοτικές' σημαίες απο τη γραμμή Μπάρι - Αλβανίας.


Ίσως να έχουν από τους Ιταλούς άλλη μεταχείριση οι κοινοτικές στη γραμμή.

----------


## despo

Εκτακτο δρομολόγιο σήμερα το βράδυ απο Μπάρι για Κέρκυρα και Ηγουμενίτσα, λόγω της βλάβης του European Express.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To σωστό όνομα είναι RIGEL I κ θα πρέπει οι διαχειριστές να το αλλάξουν στον τίτλο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από τον πρόσφατο δεξαμενισμό του (μόλις πριν λίγες ημέρες) στο Μαυροβούνιο.

ShipSpotting.com



© Godra

----------


## proussos

*Αυτό το βαπόρι θα ταίριαζε γάντι στο Αιγαίο...*

----------


## avvachrist

Μαυροβούνιο πριν 2 χρόνια, Κροατία (Τρογκίρ) φέτος το βαπόρι για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Ελλάδα... ούτε για αστείο!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μαυροβούνιο πριν 2 χρόνια, Κροατία (Τρογκίρ) φέτος το βαπόρι για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Ελλάδα... ούτε για αστείο!


!
Eδώ άλλοι φύγανε προς Μάλτα μεριά! :Disturbed:

----------


## ΝΟΝΤΑΣ

> !
> Eδώ άλλοι φύγανε προς Μάλτα μεριά!




Και πολύ καλά κάνουν.
Γιατί όταν εδώ πάνε να βγάλουν τα σπασμένα και σου χρεώνουν το 1, 10 και πριν από 15 χρόνια  κάθε χρόνο είχαν 15 και βαλε πλοία μόνο από μια εταιρία αυτά θα έπρεπε να τα προβλέπουν
*Ήταν πολλά τα λεφτά ΕΠΑΜΕΙΝΩΝΔΑ*.- :Orange:

----------


## dionisos

> !
> Eδώ άλλοι φύγανε προς Μάλτα μεριά!


 Ευτυχως που μας εμειναν τα αμφιπλωρα και δουλευουν καποια καρναγια στο περαμα γιατι αμα φευγανε και αυτα ζητω που καηκαμε.

----------


## avvachrist

> !
> Eδώ άλλοι φύγανε προς Μάλτα μεριά!


Τελικά και αυτό προς Μάλτα μεριά πήγε. ¶γνωστο γιατί ταξίδεψε μέχρι την Κροατία (Τρογκίρ) πρώτα. Ορίστε και μια φώτο από την αναχώρησή του από το λιμάνι της Βαλέτα στις 20/06/2016:
13502942_10154225472577154_3704446930406659998_o.jpg

Πανέμορφο βαπόρι με πολύ ωραίες γραμμές...

ΠΗΓΗ ΦΩΤΟ: http://www.maltashipphotos.com

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο σταμάτησε προχθές τα δρομολόγια του στο Δυρράχιο και ήδη βρίσκεται στο Αίγιο για εργασίες. 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοίο σταμάτησε προχθές τα δρομολόγια του στο Δυρράχιο και ήδη βρίσκεται στο Αίγιο για εργασίες. 
> ΠΗΓΗ


Κρουαζιερόπλοιο....οι άσχετοι δημοσιογράφοι!

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ και χρόνια τα πάει στο Αίγιο ο Βεντούρης, τώρα το πήραν χαμπαρι;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To βαπόρι προς το παρόν παραμένει στο Αίγιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε εχθές από το Αίγιο και σε λίγο μπαίνει στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''R**IGEL I**'', σημαίας Κύπρου, για περιστατικό τραυματισμού ενός 26χρονου αλλοδαπού επιβάτη, μετά από πτώση του εντός του πλοίου, καθώς και ασθένειας ενός 43χρονου αλλοδαπού επιβάτη.**Το ανωτέρω πλοίο, το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από λιμένα Μπάρι Ιταλίας προς εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου για λιμένα Κέρκυρας, κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι της Κέρκυρας, από όπου ο 26χρονος τραυματίας και ο 43χρονος ασθενής διεκομίσθησαν με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ σ**το Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Κέρκυρας για περαιτέρω ιατρικές εξετάσεις,**όπου και παραμένουν νοσηλευόμενοι, ενώ το** “RIGEL I”* *απέπλευσε**με**προορισμό το λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε εχθές από το Δυρράχιο και πήγε στο Μπάρι. Λες να κάνει το ίδιο δρομολόγιο με το Μπάρι????

----------


## despo

Και τα 2 πλοία οπως και πέρυσι θα κάνουν το δρομολόγιο Μπάρι - Κέρκυρα - Ηγουμενίτσα με την προέκταση για Ζάκυνθο και Κεφαλονιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Rigel I έφυγε εχθές από το Μπάρι κατά τις 22.00 μ.μ και ήρθε σήμερα το πρωί στην Κέρκυρα και τώρα πάει Ηγουμενίτσα. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στην όμορφη Κέρκυρα πριν ακόμη ανοίξει ο καταπέλτης.

RIGEL-11-06-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *RIGEL I* πριν λίγο έχοντας φύγει από Κέρκυρα για Ηγουμενίτσα, κάνοντας προσπέραση στο  *Κέρκυρα.* Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

RIGEL-13-12-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

TO RIGEL Ι έφυγε εχθές από Δυρράχιο και αυτή την ώρα είναι στον Πατραϊκό Κόλπο πηγαίνοντας προς την γέφυρα Χαρίλαος Τρικούπης. ¶ραγε πηγαίνει Αίγιο??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01861.jpgDSC01865.jpgDSC01866.jpg 10-3-19

To πανέμορφο σκανδιναβικό σκαρί ενώ ξεκουράζεται με τα ομόσταβλα RIGEL II,RIGEL VII στο Αίγιο.
Μακάρι να το είχαμε στο Αιγαίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Rigel I* της *Ventouris Ferries* αναχώρησε εχθές από το Αίγιο και πριν λίγο έδεσε στην Ηγουμενίτσα απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.

RIGEL-16-02-07-2019.jpg

----------


## avvachrist

> Το *Rigel I* της *Ventouris Ferries* αναχώρησε εχθές από το Αίγιο και πριν λίγο έδεσε στην Ηγουμενίτσα απ' όπου και η φωτογραφία. Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> RIGEL-16-02-07-2019.jpg


Πόσο όμορφες γραμμές αυτό το βαπόρι... Από όποια οπτική γωνία και αν το κοιτάξεις... Από τα τελευταία πλέον δυστυχώς...

----------


## Blitz-X

> Πόσο όμορφες γραμμές αυτό το βαπόρι... Από όποια οπτική γωνία και αν το κοιτάξεις... Από τα τελευταία πλέον δυστυχώς...


Και μάλιστα δείχνει αρκετά σύγχρονο, χωρίς να είναι μπαούλο. Μόνο η τσιμινιέρα και οι ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικές της ηλικίας του  :Adoration: 

*​ΜΦΧ*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και μάλιστα δείχνει αρκετά σύγχρονο, χωρίς να είναι μπαούλο. Μόνο η τσιμινιέρα και οι ανοιχτές βαρδιόλες είναι πολύ χαρακτηριστικές της ηλικίας του 
> 
> *β€‹ΜΦΧ*


Είναι χαρακτηριστικό φινλανδικό φέρρυ του καιρού του ."Μπαούλα" έφτιαχναν κ τότε πχ το νυν PRINCE.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα το *Rigel I* από Bari έπιασε Κέρκυρα και σε λίγο φτάνει για πρώτη φορά στη Σάμη. Εδώ μια φωτο από το αρχείο μου στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Καλή συνέχεια.

RIGEL-04-21-03-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Rigel I* κάνοντας εχθές ανάποδα για να δέσει στο *λιμάνι της Ζακύνθου*, προερχόμενο από Bari, Ηγουμενίτσα Κεφαλονιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

RIGEL-19-06-08-2019.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Το RIGEL I στον μωλο του Αγιου Νικολαου στην Ζακυνθο και χωρις ΥΔΑΤΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ
IMG_20190827_132709.jpgIMG_20190827_132700.jpgIMG_20190827_132543.jpg

----------


## gioros

Σεπτεμβρης 19 στο Αιγιο foto 01 1709.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tέλος εποχής για το κλασσικό σκανδιναβικό σκαρί που φέτος δεν ταξίδεψε και έμεινε δεμένο στο Αίγιο. Το νέο του όνομα "ROGER" έχει ήδη γραφτεί πρύμα και σύντομα θα πάρει την άγουσα...

IMG_2270.jpg IMG_2262.jpg IMG_2263.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tέλος εποχής για το κλασσικό σκανδιναβικό σκαρί που φέτος δεν ταξίδεψε και έμεινε δεμένο στο Αίγιο. Το νέο του όνομα "ROGER" έχει ήδη γραφτεί πρύμα και σύντομα θα πάρει την άγουσα...
> 
> IMG_2270.jpg IMG_2262.jpg IMG_2263.jpg


Σημαία Κομόρες κ δεν μπόρεσε να το πάρει ο Ηλιόπουλος δλδ!

----------


## Ellinis

> Σημαία Κομόρες κ δεν μπόρεσε να το πάρει ο Ηλιόπουλος δλδ!


Ακόμη δεν είναι αργά...  :Devilish:  
Βέβαια εδώ που τα λέμε για τη γραμμή της Λήμνου θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα από το ΑΚΟΥΑ ΣΤΑΡ μιας και έχει κρεβάτια αλλά και αρκετό γκαράζ.
Ένα χέρι μπογιά θα το χρειαστεί πάντως )

IMG_2271.jpg IMG_2264.jpg

----------


## Amorgos66

8/10/2021 και προσάραξη στην Αλαγκ
Polish_20211009_111925154.png

----------


## Ellinis

Και προσαραγμένο παραμένει αρχοντικό...
Πίσω του βλέπουμε και ένα από τα ινδικά αδελφά (πολωνικής ναυπήγησης του 1991-92) που έκαναν ακτοπλοΐα από την Καλκούτα προς τις απομακρυσμένους νήσους Ανταμάν και Νικομπάρ. Και το NANCOWRY και το NIBOBAR πήγαν για σκραπ.

250971336_1798904740295476_459044323419468606_n.jpg
πηγή ΦΒ *Vaja Nilesh*

----------

